# Two Door Travel Trailers: Why?



## arbee

I have a general question that maybe some of the 25rss owners can answer. What is the purpose / benefit to have 2 doors on a travel trailer? Seems a waste of wall space to me.


----------



## bill_pfaff

I got one (a 25Rss) and I agree however; I'm glad they do because we use the heck out of the back one when the TT is open and when it (the TT) is closed the only way to get in (the TT) is the front one which we seldom use (the door that is not the TT) when it is open.

If you followed that you're a better man than I.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug

arbee,

A couple of things come to mind: convenience and marketing.

They are convenient, especially if the kitchen is in between. It can get kind of tight trying to pass behind someone working at the counter. Not that that is a bad thing!







, but sometimes it is easier to go around.

I suppose you could also make an argument for added safety in regards to having an additional fire escape option.

And, I'm sure marketing plays a part. Two doors comes across as a 'fancier' TT.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt

> I got one (a 25Rss) and I agree however; I'm glad they do because we use the heck out of the back one when the TT is open and when it (the TT) is closed the only way to get in (the TT) is the front one which we seldom use (the door that is not the TT) when it is open.
> 
> If you followed that you're a better man than I.
> 
> Bill


Now, what was that question again?









Bill, I'm no better than you.









Mark


----------



## camping479

I think I got this straight, you use the back one mostly except for when the slide is in and then you can't use the front I mean the back one so you have to use the front I mean the back one no the front one. Right?

ekiM


----------



## 4CHACS

We have the 25rss and once we get to a camp site, we unload the "pak-n-play" area through that back door (one of us stands outside while the other hands all the stuff out). It's quicker than using the p-n-p door then walking around to the front! After that, we lock it up since our awning and ground mat does not go to that door, so the kids won't track in dirt, mud, etc.

It is a good option when traveling, though, as Bill kinda said. We can get into the TT to get stuff out of the fridge when we stop for a rest.


----------



## Fire44

We have a 27RSDS and it has two doors. The second door (the one closest to the front of the trailer) allows us to get into the camper when the rear slide is in. It also allows us to stay outside when the kids are sleep in the rear of the trailer and we can get in and use the restroom with our having to walk around the kids.

Gary


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We avoided models with the 2nd door due to wasted space and resultant extra weight from the added length.


----------



## 7heaven

We use the rear door (near the Queen slide) as an alternate door and for storage access when the slide is in. We use the door in the middle most of the time. With 7 people, I like the two doors.


----------



## Ghosty

LarryTheOutback said:


> We avoided models with the 2nd door due to wasted space and resultant extra weight from the added length.
> [snapback]57791[/snapback]​


same here -- avoided the second door model since to me its just wasted space and added weight --


----------



## NDJollyMon

I like having 2 doors. It's pretty handy. 
On the 25RSS, you can't use the rear door while traveling.

If you look closely, the forward door is narrower than the rear door. If you use both doors...it's not really wasted space.

Another option...we sometimes use only the rear door while set up at a campground. Sometimes, we use that area as a changing area. We just lock the door, and use a curtain in the hall. (if you can call it that)
I also like to store my cooler there at night (or when it's a grueling hot North Dakota day!) to keep it away from teens with bright ideas!


----------



## Golden Mom

I like the two doors as well, especially if you on an uneven site. You know at least one door you won't have to have an extra foot stool at the bottom to climb in. Also, did you know: 25rss has 2 steps, 28rss has 3?


----------



## MaeJae

Having the 27RSDS I'm glad for the 2 doors and I like the idea of 2 doors on a TT.(for safety) and the fact that the bathroom spans the width of the camper. 
I don't want to be "trapped" in the bedroom if someone is in the bathroom.
The kids only use the "back" door(closest to the queen slide)
DH and I, if needed use the "front" door.
It is also nice to have the extra screen door when it is cool enough "not" to use the air conditioning. You get a nice cross breeze from the large window and the door in the "master suite"

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn

I also like the 2 doors. I leave all my set up items in rubbermaid containers and leave them in the rear door under the slide while travelling. When I am camping and using my Add a room, I am able to get in or out without always going thru the room. Also if I lower the awning if raining at night.

Now if both doors had the same KEY!!!!!!

John


----------



## camping479

The coachmen we used to have had two doors with the bedroom in the rear. It was handy as when we got up in the morning we could go in and out the back door and not disturb the girls sleeping up front.

Mike


----------



## rnameless

I am for the two doors mainly cause' I like to get up early in the am to get a cup of coffee. I usually set up the coffeemaker the night b4 under the awning. In the 27rsds, I can get out of the camper w/o waking the kids and can have some quiet time to myself as the campground wakes up and the smell of bacon wafts in the air. That is my favorite part of the camping day. sounds to poetic doesn't it but i bet you guys reading this now have the smell of bacon on your mind.


----------



## outtatown

We had a 30 ft. TT with two doors. Loved it (in fact that's what brought us to the Outback fiver....one of the few with two doors). In some TT, if the couch is out (people sleeping)...you can't get in to the TT from the outside (campfire sitting while children sleeping) to go potty or make a libation without climbing over bed. Also, in our TT, when it was raining, locked the one door that came through the living area and had folks use the 2nd door which had mainly linoleum... so used as a mudroom.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

1) Kids running in...kids running out. 
2) Parents coming in later from campfire and not having to walk (ie..wake up) past kids
3) Looks Cool
4) Unlevel campsites...two doors allow for easy access to ground
5) One more thing to work on in the Spring.


----------



## Tourdfox

Reviving an oldie. Not a fan of the second door on our unit. Haven't used it once since new. As a matter of fact when brand new i took off the rear steps to get rid of some weight. Makes for an extra escape if ever need be. When the 280 RS in 2013 i believe changed to the 310 TB the double door makes total cense with that particular layout. Ours not so much. Prefer to only have to keep one doorway tidy. Reason they put a double door is maybe for looks to up sales ???


----------



## dkitt10

On our third with two doors

First two. Each door was right next to opposite sleeping quarters. Kids vs us

Stumble in two in the morning and right beside my bed. Opposite end of trailer from kids

Now on our 312bh. Back door leads to bathroom

This saves the kids from trashing camper when dirty and full sand from beach. Very convenient and front door leads right to bed opposite end trailer from kids


----------



## GovGeek

We love the 2nd door on our 324CG. I replaced the windows on both doors with tinted glass and it's nice to have another outside view. The wife likes it so when she's warming by the electric fire inside and watching a show, I can use the bedroom door and not bring the breeze in by her. The dog loves it because he can run between the two to keep vigilant on the goings on outside during the day, and the cross-breeze is really nice on good days.


----------

